# The B-17 dropped more than just bombs for the US.



## USCGAV8R (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 8, 2007)

Very interesting. I didn't know that the USCG had B-17s.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2007)

B29's also did this.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe that the CIA also used B-17s extensively. For intelligence gathering and clandestine operations.

I wish that I had kept my book, "Blind Man's Bluff". I believe there might have been a couple of B-17 operations documented therein.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2007)

Most of the heavies also dropped food and supplies over the European continent at the end of the war too.

Good reading about Operations Manna and Operation Chowhound here:
Welcome on the website about operation Manna / Chowhound


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 9, 2007)

Was it in the John Wayne movie "The High and the Mighty", that there
is lovely footage of a coast guard B-17 dropping a life boat?


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 9, 2007)

The B-17 dropped all kinds of stuff, they even tried a cargo version but decided to use the B-24(C-87)(C-109)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

not to be out done of course  wouldn't mind seeing some shots of the B-29 doing it though!


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 18, 2007)

Is that third image a boat being dropped from a B-17? Interesting I always thought of it as just a bomber. Never realised it was that adaptable.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 18, 2007)

The USCG used them for many years after WW2 - PB-1G


----------

